# Error on emerge ati-drivers [SOLVED]

## SnackMasterX

Just got done with a majority of the initial install for gentoo and now working on getting gnome running but have a problem when I try to emerge the ati-drivers, this is my output:

```
conquistador ~ # emerge ati-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6  USE="modules (multilib) -debug -qt4"

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    ati-drivers

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

conquistador ~ #

```

Last edited by SnackMasterX on Mon Jul 26, 2010 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

For the look of it, ati-drivers 10.6 is not compatible with xorg 1.8 or greater. So, you will either need to downgrade Xorg OR wait until a new ati-drivers version comes out OR use another driver (like "radeon", which will work ok for most purposes).

ati-drivers always has the same problem. At some points, they will occasionally not support the latest Xorg and/or kernel version, be aware of that. This is a recurrent problem with ati-drivers.

----------

## SnackMasterX

Wow, kinda makes me wanna swap graphics cards between my windows machine at work, except that its a crappy 9600 GT... I thought ATI released new drivers every month...

----------

## snilsson

 *SnackMasterX wrote:*   

> Wow, kinda makes me wanna swap graphics cards between my windows machine at work, except that its a crappy 9600 GT... I thought ATI released new drivers every month...

 

Well, it's the beeding in the bleeding edge, if you use ~arch you most likelly do better with the open-source drivers.

BTW, the 10.7 driver is due any day now, maybe later today. If you're lycky they added support for 1.8

----------

## SnackMasterX

Already have that set but no idea which package to try out. I see 'xf86-video-radeonhd' but not sure if thats a good one to try, only one way to find out though. Before I get this installed do you have a different package you could suggest?

----------

## ssteinberg

xf86-video-ati. radeonhd is deprecated.

----------

## i92guboj

 *SnackMasterX wrote:*   

> Wow, kinda makes me wanna swap graphics cards between my windows machine at work, except that its a crappy 9600 GT... I thought ATI released new drivers every month...

 

Sometimes. I guess. But, anyway, even if they did, that doesn't guarantee that the new driver will support the latest kernel and X versions. It might be just a bug-fix release. I've been bitten by ati-drivers several times in the past. Sometimes I've had to live with a lower X version or an old kernel for *many* months, not one, not two.

 *snilsson wrote:*   

> Well, it's the beeding in the bleeding edge, if you use ~arch you most likelly do better with the open-source drivers.

 

~arch has these problems (though similar ones have also appeared in stable arch in the past. I don't know about the current state of things. The issue is that the radeon driver works very well nowadays, even with 3D. So, even if you don't mind living in the past due to fglrx, you should still be trying the radeon driver because the chance is that it will just work and do everything fglrx does without any of the problems fglrx has.

While you are at it, you could turn on the radeon support in your kernel and migrate to a kms based setup.

----------

## SnackMasterX

Alright, I'll keep away from that then. Not quite sure what I can use for ATI drivers, guess I'll have to wait for the moment then... know any terminal based torrenting programs? lol

----------

## snilsson

 *SnackMasterX wrote:*   

> Already have that set but no idea which package to try out. I see 'xf86-video-radeonhd' but not sure if thats a good one to try, only one way to find out though. Before I get this installed do you have a different package you could suggest?

 

Oh, right now I'm on stable and fglrx driver. But I think the xf86-video-ati is better at the moment. 

If you use the latest kernel you can just enable it there insead of emerging it and you should have the latest version.

----------

## SnackMasterX

I need some kind of config utility to make my xorg.conf, I have no idea what i'm doing when it comes to that file. I'm expecting to have to make another post to get it configured lol

----------

## snilsson

 *SnackMasterX wrote:*   

> I need some kind of config utility to make my xorg.conf, I have no idea what i'm doing when it comes to that file. I'm expecting to have to make another post to get it configured lol

 

You may not need one, try running without it. Otherwise 

```
X -configure
```

 should give you a start.

----------

## SnackMasterX

I'll give it a try in a bit when the kernel is done re-compiling and let you know how it works

----------

## snilsson

The Wiki looks ok

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

----------

## SnackMasterX

Thanks, I'll check it out

----------

## d2_racing

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ati-drivers always has the same problem. At some points, they will occasionally not support the latest Xorg and/or kernel version, be aware of that. This is a recurrent problem with ati-drivers.

 

That's why I stay away from ATI, I use an Nvidia card or I try to use the opensource driver when it's possible.

Why they are not able to do the same as Nvidia, that's an another question, I use the proprio nvidia driver for more then 2 years and I never had an Xorg conflit with my Nvidia drivers.

----------

## SnackMasterX

I used to be an nvidia fan but then I saw the performance of ATI and the cost of the card. Personally I feel ATI cards aren't as high quality as nvidia but I seem to have made a mistake by choosing ATI for this linux box. I got the card used from a friend for a cheap price, would have cost way too much to get a decent nvidia card.

----------

## SnackMasterX

So after recompiling the kernel it looks like I still need to install some form of package to provide drivers for my ATI card, though frame buffer worked automatically and the terminal has a nicer resolution than before.

----------

## SnackMasterX

emerged xf86-video-ati for the heck of it to see what would happen and it works. I'll do more testing later on after work and see what isnt working then but for the moment it's much further than before, next step is to make sure NetworkManager works and troubleshoot my NIC card issue.

Thanks everyone for the help/advice!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, if you need help with your NetworkManager , just open a new thread and we will take a look at it.

----------

